# M3 @ Sunset



## Orlandoech.com (May 6, 2011)

I took this shot about a year ago, never got around to finalizing the editing. I also wanted to make the shot a composite into a beach setting but never had the elements to finish, so I have decided to just post it. Shot is 3 exposures for lighting purposes, it was semi-difficult getting the body lines to show without blowing them out completely with strobes.


----------



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)

Great looking shot!


----------



## Edbert (Mar 18, 2011)

The car came out gorgeous, but the background has almost all color washed out, seems like a good candidate for a B&W conversion.


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Orlandoech.com said:


> I took this shot about a year ago, never got around to finalizing the editing. I also wanted to make the shot a composite into a beach setting but never had the elements to finish, so I have decided to just post it. Shot is 3 exposures for lighting purposes, it was semi-difficult getting the body lines to show without blowing them out completely with strobes.


We have the same EU plates! Awesome! Great shot! :thumbup:


----------

